# multiple quotation glitch



## exile (Oct 21, 2008)

Having a prob with my multiple quote utility. In one of the mod threads, I've tried to quote from both Shesulsa and MJS, but the + button on Shesulsa's post doesn't pick up. Any ideas what's going wrong?


----------

